# Open Water



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Not buying a skiff anytime soon but I have been wondering about skiffs for open water use. Are there skiffs that are generally known to excel in open water?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

East Cape Vantage and Hells Bay Marquessa


----------



## TheDude (Dec 14, 2010)

The Xplor X18 has caught my eye as a fairly lightweight, shallow-draft skiff that is capable of handling some big water. I haven't had a chance to test one out yet, but it's an interesting design that's a little bit different from anything else out there and seems like it would suit my needs of open water running and fishing in decent chop at times.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't own a micro -but I'd like to (as a second working skiff to fish just one angler at a time)... Open water and microskiffs probably weren't meant for each other (no matter what some hard core young'uns will say...). I did that whole "beat your small skiff to death running in water it wasn't designed for" and it took a while but I finally figured out that I was the main cause that my 16' custom aluminum skiff needed to be put back together periodically... I learned a lot of shop stuff that way before realizing that I needed something a bit bigger -enter a pretty baby SeaCraft that I put back together after it was stolen and stripped (twice... the poor guy who owned it had it just sitting in his front yard on the ground...). 

Wish I still had it, period, since I could fish darned nearly everywhere with it from 30 miles offshore (I had a hook and line permit back in the eighties..) to the backcountry out of Flamingo... No it wasn't much fun to pole but I could always pole up onto the edges of flats anywhere and stake up... (of course with a hull weight of 1400lbs that SeaCraft was not very delicate at all...) 

Lots of good choices for running in open waters... start with older hulls, something like an 18' Shipoke or a 17' Maverick (and a Maverick is what I've been working out of for a few years...) then, for more money - a lot more money get a look at the current offerings like the Marquesa... if you're really well heeled then consider a Chittum or other limited production item. You'll have some tough choices to make that have nothing to do with money - the first one is how you really use a boat when you can get on the water... If you want something that's a a delight to pole all day long - then you won't be using it in open water (except just to get across to where it's sheltered when you have to..). If you intend to work your skiff with a trolling motor (and a push pole, if you even have one... will see little use) then going up in size a bit will find all kinds of rigs to run in open water but still fish fairly shallow...

Hope this helps - when you finally make a purchase post up that info. Like most I'm always interested in what everyone else is using - and whether it met their expectations...


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Older Master Anglers might work. My boat hull was popped of one and I've had it in some 3' seas in the Cape Fear river mouth. It doesn't pole like a 15' skiff nor does it go that shallow


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Our IPB 18 which is from the old Sea Hunter 18 mold is impressive in open water. We were recently running it through Pine Island Sound with 20mph plus headwinds and it was chewing up 2' to 3' slop with an impressively dry ride. It has made the run to Key West from the Tampa area. We find it runs better in open water than our former Key West 230 BR.

The boat has a lot of freeboard for a skiff, a massive spray rail at the cap and a huge amount of floor space. This means less deck space and a bit heavier draft (still less than 10" with a moderate load). It is a boat built to fish in as much as on making it a decent pick to fish nearshore for a skiff. It is a simple boat though and isn't as refined as many other skiffs out there. Given it costs about half of an East Cape or Beavertail, for the budget minded it is a great pick for this specific set of needs.

Here is a video of us running 30mph back to the river in some solid chop:


----------



## prinjm6 (May 13, 2015)

Eastcape Evo or Evo X, Vantage if looking for a flats/skiff hybrid depending on power. Marquesa if you got money to spend like that, fished a HB Guide in some nasty stuff as well.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

I think it depends on what your idea of open water is?


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Limp Shrimp said:


> I think it depends on what your idea of open water is?


Monomoy Island off Cape Cod. The Atlantic Ocean from Maine to Rhode Island.

I wouldn't go out in 2-3 ft in a flats boat but I'd want to be able to make it back. It seems like things go from bays and sounds to oceans very quickly around here.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Can't go wrong with the 18' Shipoke....


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

I have an maverick 18 hpx-v. It does really well in the slop.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

brokeoff said:


> Monomoy Island off Cape Cod. The Atlantic Ocean from Maine to Rhode Island.
> 
> I wouldn't go out in 2-3 ft in a flats boat but I'd want to be able to make it back. It seems like things go from bays and sounds to oceans very quickly around here.



That looks like bay boat waters to me! Maybe even offshore rig.. What are your shallow water needs ?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd go through 2-3' in my BT B2 but I don't dare stop, fish, breathe or even fart before making it back. I find it hard to believe any flats skiff worth having is truly good for an honest 2-3ft seas or chop. Just my opinion.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

brokeoff said:


> Monomoy Island off Cape Cod. The Atlantic Ocean from Maine to Rhode Island.
> 
> I wouldn't go out in 2-3 ft in a flats boat but I'd want to be able to make it back. It seems like things go from bays and sounds to oceans very quickly around here.


20 SeaCraft Lefty Kreh Addition.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Cam said:


> Our IPB 18 which is from the old Sea Hunter 18 mold is impressive in open water. We were recently running it through Pine Island Sound with 20mph plus headwinds and it was chewing up 2' to 3' slop with an impressively dry ride. It has made the run to Key West from the Tampa area. We find it runs better in open water than our former Key West 230 BR.
> 
> The boat has a lot of freeboard for a skiff, a massive spray rail at the cap and a huge amount of floor space. This means less deck space and a bit heavier draft (still less than 10" with a moderate load). It is a boat built to fish in as much as on making it a decent pick to fish nearshore for a skiff. It is a simple boat though and isn't as refined as many other skiffs out there. Given it costs about half of an East Cape or Beavertail, for the budget minded it is a great pick for this specific set of needs.
> 
> Here is a video of us running 30mph back to the river in some solid chop:



3 ft?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Action craft 18 not going to pole all day but I have been in standing men with mine not intentionally I was just young and dumb.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

devrep said:


> 3 ft?


Large enough to stuff the bow with white caps everywhere. The sound can get nasty in 20mph plus winds when blowing out of the W-SW. The video I linked above was inside protected waters of the river on that same run with heavy one foot chop. We didn't see a single small boat in that mess. With nearly 30mph gusts that day there was a small craft advisory out for the gulf.

The freeboard on the IPB 18 is 15" or so and the deadrise runs all the way back to the pad. Nice for running slop but not great for poling in the wind or reducing hull slap. The boat is built to cross open water and fish semi-shallow. It won't compete with a TPS in the shallows but it isn't designed for that work.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

In New England I have fished as skinny as 8" but those flats have been small. So when it gets too skinny you can quickly pole off the flat into a channel. I can only think of one large flat where you might be tempted to stay too long and not be able to get out easily. Anyone would learn pretty quick.

In general the flats gear are deeper and plenty of fish can be had in 2-3 ft of water.

Off the top of my head, I know of guys running a Beaver Tail, 20' Action Craft, two Hewes Bayfisher, Hewes Bonefisher 16, 22' Pathfinder, two Maritime Skiff 18s, Hog Island 16. These are all guides so I would imagine that the popularity of flats fishing, or lack there of, would be factored into the amount someone can reasonably spend on a skiff. Most of them have a skiff and center console.

Net 30 you know I love any SeaCraft. Restoring a Potter hull is on the bucket list.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Also in theory the Yellowfin 17 is workable in open water. It nearly completed an around the world trip in 2015.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Think I'd just go to a bay boat in those conditions.

Have a friend who just picked up a 20' Potter hull to restore. I'm finally tearing into my Lappy, so we're renting space together to both work on our respective projects.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

KnotHome said:


> Think I'd just go to a bay boat in those conditions.


That really depends on the bay boat. As I noted above our 23' Key West BR doesn't ride any better in that mess than our 18' skiff. Bay boats are often just as compromised. There are some hybrid bay boats but none of them are getting in less than a realistic 1.5'. 

If I were headed that direction fishing in open water, I would consider a smaller CC over a bay boat. They draft nearly the same and run much better in seas. Can't fish "on" them though. If he is passing through open water, as noted above several skiffs get the job done well. Areas such as Key West come to mind where crossing open water is often desired to get to premier fishing grounds.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

I appreciate all the feedback.

I’m hearing guys talk about the difficulties of poling bigger flats boats. If this is the case then can anyone explain why they pole 23 ft pangas in the Caribbean? Are they deceptively easy to pole or are they fished differently? I’m wondering because I feel like the Maritime skiff is like a New England panga.

With that being said, the older Hewes look mighty cool.


----------



## Ganderzone (Oct 6, 2015)

Cam said:


> That really depends on the bay boat. As I noted above our 23' Key West BR doesn't ride any better in that mess than our 18' skiff. Bay boats are often just as compromised. There are some hybrid bay boats but none of them are getting in less than a realistic 1.5'.
> 
> If I were headed that direction fishing in open water, I would consider a smaller CC over a bay boat. They draft nearly the same and run much better in seas. Can't fish "on" them though. If he is passing through open water, as noted above several skiffs get the job done well. Areas such as Key West come to mind where crossing open water is often desired to get to premier fishing grounds.



I'd like to know how the ipb/Seahunter 18 poles, is there much hull slap? I've been looking into this hull as it seems like a great riding hull. Any reports on poling?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah, you can pole a big panga - if you have no other choice... Don't kid yourself - it wouldn't exactly be much fun. Pangas are relatively simple workboats that can do a lot - for folks that will likely struggle to own one boat (and make it last a lot longer than any recreaational angler up here would...).

For those jonesing for a SeaCraft - remember that the original Potter hulls (made in Princeton - south Dade) ended in around 1978 or so... After that, the brand changed hands a few times - then ended up with Bass Pro where they weren't exactly well rigged... Mine was a 1976 baby -it was 18'10" - the SeaCraft 20 (the original hull they started with was only 19'6"...). At one time it seemed that many club anglers owned them, then they were gradually replaced over the years when Potter ceased operations. Later "special editions" were simply attempts by whoever was building them to ride on the years old reputation (by that time) that the original hulls had.

Trivia - the only time I ever met Ralph Delph was down off of Key West by Boca Grande key... At that time he was still running his old original Vitamin Sea - a pretty yellow 20 - set up "club style" with a dozen or more rods standing around the center console.... He had worked up shallow looking for rays with muttons following (a real possibility back then in the late seventies...).

Although he long ago left south Florida, Dave Vatter (an old club angler who's probably forgotten more about the offshore waters around Cape Sable than I'll ever learn) still runs the old Osprey (an original Potter built 20 - all white with a green trim) whenever he comes back down here...


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Ganderzone said:


> I'd like to know how the ipb/Seahunter 18 poles, is there much hull slap? I've been looking into this hull as it seems like a great riding hull. Any reports on poling?


Hull slap is better than a bay or flats boat but it is still noticeable. Poling is similar to a very light flats boat. The higher freeboard becomes an issue in the wind.

There are compromises due to its design for running in open water. Hull slap, poling and draft are effected negatively. That said it is still very much a capable skiff just cannot compare to a technical poling skiff in the flats. It runs better than most skiffs, flats and small bay boats in open water though.

We love it for our waters but I would trade it for a BT Vengeance, HB Marquesa or EC Vantage. Course the price difference is 5 digit between these and mine.


----------



## matthew butcka (Sep 26, 2016)

Brokeoff-

Fellow New Englander here, I fish Rhode Island and CT and am also starting to look for a skiff. 

That being said, are looking for one boat to do it all in our next of the woods, or something specifically to fish flats in? I'd had an 18' maritime for a while, it did everything from salt ponds and flats to boulder fields and rips just fine. It wasn't great at any one thing, but it did everything I asked it to.

If you're looking at something to specifically flats fish with, I'd consider a maverick mirage/hpx or dolphin super skiff. This is kind of the direction I'm leaning in, because I'm not going to use the boat for rips or really any open water. They ride good and can cross open water but will certainly be nicer to pole than a maritime.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Can't go wrong with the 18' Shipoke....


Dude, you talk about a tippy squatting boat. I had a friend that I fished with back in the day. Not the kind of boat I would be caught offshore in.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

If you are tring to stay with a small package that will also eat big offshore water, I'd look at the Andros Backwater 18 (panga style and no, there's no affiliation to my handle) or the Hewes Redfisher 18. They both have dry big water running skills. they both still fishes well and shallow enough to fish the flats with a TM or even stage up on fish with a PP. There are not something considered as TPS, so it's not something to be poling down a 1/2 mile of shoreline. Both are not fun to be fishing in 12" or less (maybe drafting 10" on both). That being said, you could use a TM to move into an area and then use a pole to ease up to your spot, stage up the boat or slowly turn the boat for your fly caster.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Backwater said:


> Dude, you talk about a tippy squatting boat. I had a friend that I fished with back in the day. Not the kind of boat I would be caught offshore in.


Sounds like u don't like the shipoke, it wound be great a little longer. The ride is hard to beat in rough water.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Sounds like u don't like the shipoke


No, I don't. 

It's a bass boat hull that made it's way to the salt flats back in the day (late 80's/ early 90's) when there wasn't much to choose from back then. Many Keys guides had them because there wasn't too many other options. Today, there are many boats far more superior and.... well... the Shipoke has seen their better days. Today, their value is more nostalgia than anything else they bring to the table. You may still find a guide or 2 in the Keys that has one, but maybe more of a "keep-sake" than anything else, that can still be fished out of.

The small Shipoke still has it's niche and use tho imo.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Backwater said:


> No, I don't.


Wow


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Backwater said:


> If you are tring to stay with a small package that will also eat big offshore water, I'd look at the Andros Backwater 18 (panga style and no, there's no affiliation to my handle) or the Hewes Redfisher 18. They both have dry big water running skills. they both still fishes well and shallow enough to fish the flats with a TM or even stage up on fish with a PP. There are not something considered as TPS, so it's not something to be poling down a 1/2 mile of shoreline. Both are not fun to be fishing in 12" or less (maybe drafting 10" on both). That being said, you could use a TM to move into an area and then use a pole to ease up to your spot, stage up the boat or slowly turn the boat for your fly caster.


I tried the 18 redfisher with a 4 stroke Yamaha, it handled and rode so poorly that I bought the shipoke


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Backwater said:


> If you are tring to stay with a small package that will also eat big offshore water, I'd look at the Andros Backwater 18 (panga style and no, there's no affiliation to my handle) or the Hewes Redfisher 18. They both have dry big water running skills. they both still fishes well and shallow enough to fish the flats with a TM or even stage up on fish with a PP. There are not something considered as TPS, so it's not something to be poling down a 1/2 mile of shoreline. Both are not fun to be fishing in 12" or less (maybe drafting 10" on both). That being said, you could use a TM to move into an area and then use a pole to ease up to your spot, stage up the boat or slowly turn the boat for your fly caster.


I tried the 18 redfisher with a 4 stroke Yamaha, it handled and rode so poorly that I bought the shipoke


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Sounds like u don't like the shipoke, it wound be great a little longer. The ride is hard to beat in rough water.


Ride? Yes, it rode good. But most had big OB's on them and when you got up on the poling platform, it sagged and didn't draft very well and when the boat sat still in a heavy chop and you stood on the back, water would lap over the back deck. Put 2 people standing on the back corner of the boat, sitting still in a chop? Forget about it.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I tried the 18 redfisher with a 4 stroke Yamaha, it handled and rode so poorly that I bought the shipoke


Elaborate.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

brokeoff said:


> Are there skiffs that are generally known to excel in open water?


Depends on your definition of "skiff". If you mean a flats boat that runs in 6" and is easy to pole, the answer is no. There may be a few flats boats that are better in chop than others, but NONE excel in open water. Excelling in open water generally means big, lots of deadrise and lots of freeboard, all attributes that make for a pretty rotten flats boat. If you mean a smaller boat that can handle offshore conditions, Seacraft, as noted above, is at the head of the pack. Others I would consider include Hydrasports, older Makos, Aquasports and Pangas.

Best all around boat I ever owned, could fish the flats and while not comfortable in offshore conditions was safe and seaworthy. Aquasport 222.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Backwater said:


> Elaborate.


Had to use trim tabs to get on plane, rough ride in 2 footers, poor top end performance with f150


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Your looking for a unicorn let me know when you find one because I want one also.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Vertigo said:


> Best all around boat I ever owned, could fish the flats and while not comfortable in offshore conditions was safe and seaworthy. Aquasport 222.


That thing is sweet


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

UnitedFly said:


> That thing is sweet


X2 always liked that hull


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Egret 189


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Vertigo said:


> Aquasport 222.


I had a 222. Loved it. Someone stole it in Tampa when I brought it to a glass shop to have some custom work done on it. Also grew up with those too, including the Makos and Prolines. Still not what I wouldn't consider a skiff tho.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

iMacattack said:


> Egret 189


Ok, there's another one!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Had to use trim tabs to get on plane, rough ride in 2 footers, poor top end performance with f150


It's a heavier boat, no doubt, but fishes well in big open water. Stable! Was the ride dry? In my experience, it does pretty well in 2 footers.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

Thanks for all the good input.

On a side note, I’m not looking for advice about a Regulator or Yellowfin on microskiff.com.

I think 99% of you get the question but if “a skiff than excels in open water” causes some confusion then maybe I should rephrase it. What flats boat, that you can comfortably pole, would handle chop the best.

The boats that seem interesting are the small shallow drafting center consoles like Maritime and Whaler. Also true flats boats (not bay boats) that have more deadrise (they seem to be older).

Since coming to this site I have also realized that listed draft and actual draft can be different.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Old flatback styes are interesting including the new Hanson which is the old Morgan hull. They are typically very wet, draft relatively shallow, they don't go fast safely and they can handle bigger waves due to their added length/sharper entry. 

Some people love them around here... I am not one of those people. The old Avenger hull is about the only one I get excited about.


----------



## windblows (May 21, 2014)

Cam said:


> Our IPB 18 which is from the old Sea Hunter 18 mold is impressive in open water. We were recently running it through Pine Island Sound with 20mph plus headwinds and it was chewing up 2' to 3' slop with an impressively dry ride. It has made the run to Key West from the Tampa area. We find it runs better in open water than our former Key West 230 BR.
> 
> The boat has a lot of freeboard for a skiff, a massive spray rail at the cap and a huge amount of floor space. This means less deck space and a bit heavier draft (still less than 10" with a moderate load). It is a boat built to fish in as much as on making it a decent pick to fish nearshore for a skiff. It is a simple boat though and isn't as refined as many other skiffs out there. Given it costs about half of an East Cape or Beavertail, for the budget minded it is a great pick for this specific set of needs.
> 
> Here is a video of us running 30mph back to the river in some solid chop:


I have the same boat and can attest to its open water capabilities. Cam mentioned that it runs comparably to his Key West bay boat, and I can attest that it runs better than my 19' Scout bay boat. It's one of the driest flats boats I have been on. I will say I've run next to some Egret 18'9"s in tournaments though and they can run faster (and I'm assuming more comfortably) than me in the same amount of chop (I'm talking 20+ mph winds and 2+ feet chop.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I know this isn't the point of the thread, but I think we may need to reevaluate everyone's definition of 2-3 ft chop.

Next time you find yourself on an offshore trip and you think it's a little sporty, check the nearest buoy when you get home. 3' at less than 6 seconds is very unpleasant in a mid-sized center console, absolutely brutal in a bay boat, and is borderline suicidal in an actual skiff.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

That's correct Bryson. Chop/sea estimation on discussions here are relative not only to the boating experience level of the member but also the locations where the experience is gained. For example, some one with blue water experience in power vessels less than 30' long in locations like the Texas Gulf of Mexico will have a much more realistic assessment of sea worthiness of a boat. One of the Deadliest Catch captains working promotions for West Marine was treated to a Texas gulf blue water charter fishing trip and his experience here involved sea sickness.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

bryson said:


> I know this isn't the point of the thread, but I think we may need to reevaluate everyone's definition of 2-3 ft chop.
> 
> Next time you find yourself on an offshore trip and you think it's a little sporty, check the nearest buoy when you get home. 3' at less than 6 seconds is very unpleasant in a mid-sized center console, absolutely brutal in a bay boat, and is borderline suicidal in an actual skiff.


I think definition of 2-3 ft chop is pertinent if it's one of the original parameters for selecting a skiff. I picked 2-3 ft because I figured that would be a reasonable size to run back to the ramp in.

Why is it that the Hobie guys will go fishing in 2 ft seas and I should think twice about running an 18 ft skiff in 2-3 ft seas?


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

brokeoff said:


> Why is it that the Hobie guys will go fishing in 2 ft seas and I should think twice about running an 18 ft skiff in 2-3 ft seas?


just depends on the wave period as bryson alluded to. that said, 1-2 with any less than an 8sec period and Im not gonna bother taking my 17


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

brokeoff said:


> I think definition of 2-3 ft chop is pertinent if it's one of the original parameters for selecting a skiff. I picked 2-3 ft because I figured that would be a reasonable size to run back to the ramp in.
> 
> Why is it that the Hobie guys will go fishing in 2 ft seas and I should think twice about running an 18 ft skiff in 2-3 ft seas?


Forgive my ignorance, but do you mean Hobie kayaks? If so, I would guess that their estimate of 2 ft seas is incorrect. Although, even if they *are* in 2' seas, it's going to be much easier to deal with at very low speeds as well as in an extremely light weight, completely sealed boat.

The wave period is really important as well. 2-3' on 11 seconds isn't bad at all. When it's less swell and more chop (say <7 sec), the wave face gets steep and things can get dicey -- especially at planing speeds. The best way that I can tell you to do get a feel for it is to go offshore some, and check historical data from a buoy when you get back. Most people (myself included) tend to overestimate the wave height. Not sure why, but we all seem to do it.

I'm not saying a skiff or flats boat won't get you home safely in those conditions if you happen to get stuck in them, I'm just saying that I wouldn't try to pick a skiff with those conditions as deciding factor. Running back in 1.5-2 foot, short period wind swell is more realistic for what might blow up on a typical "skiff day", and it's still very gross stuff to get stuck in.

I will say that I've been offshore once in my 18 Redfisher (old lappy style) when a storm blew up and I had to run back in 2-2.5' and about 3 sec period waves, with 20+kt winds -- pretty nasty stuff. I didn't feel completely unsafe or out of control, but I would definitely prefer to never do that again in a flats boat. If I planned on encountering 2-3' seas on even a semi-regular basis, I would look at a bay boat.

Regardless of what you end up with, I'd factor in the cost of putting together a decent ditch bag, an invest in a PLB. Looks like there's not much separating the area you're fishing from a big, (sometimes) cold, unforgiving ocean.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Wave height is measured from trough to crest regardless of interval. Most skiffs will have waves breaking over the bow in 2' or more unless they are controlling their speed and direction constantly. I don't fish in 2' or more seas but I do cross them occasionally and it is a lot of work.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Cam said:


> Wave height is measured from trough to crest regardless of interval. Most skiffs will have waves breaking over the bow in 2' or more unless they are controlling their speed and direction constantly. I don't fish in 2' or more seas but I do cross them occasionally and it is a lot of work.


Yeah, but conditions are a combination of both. Nobody is stuffing the bow in 2' waves with a 20 second period (unless there is some serious wind chop on top the the dominant swell).

I would fish 2' on 16 in a skiff all day, but you won't see me in 2' on 4 if I have a choice.


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

This is all good feedback and I appreciate it.

I've surfed a lot of wind swell up here in the winter and 8-10 ft at 8-10 sec is a normal swell. I have surfed plenty of days at 6 seconds in Florida and up to 20+ seconds in Bali/Central America. We are in agreement on the difference.

With regard to learning and taking risks. I would never head out in a small craft in 2-3 ft. I can fish protected waters, from shore, etc. Some areas are very open to the ocean here buy they are a short ride to protected waters. With the varied coastline of New England there are a lot of options to stay out of the wind.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Yeah, I was worried that convo might derail a little -- sorry about that. Without knowing much about your fishery, it sounds like a flats boat might fit the bill. Sorry if I missed it earlier, but what kind of shallow water stuff do you typically do?


----------



## brokeoff (Sep 2, 2016)

bryson said:


> Yeah, I was worried that convo might derail a little -- sorry about that. Without knowing much about your fishery, it sounds like a flats boat might fit the bill. Sorry if I missed it earlier, but what kind of shallow water stuff do you typically do?


Right now I'm either wading estuaries and small sand flats in bays or guided trips to more remote flats. It's all for stripers. Seems like we either post up on a larger flat or pole parallel to the beach looking for anything cruising our way.

I'm new to flats fishing so my goal is to hit all the major flats in New England and then focus on the best ones in the future. The way things are headed, the Cape and the Islands are shaping up to be the best. Heading to to NH and ME can extend the season but it can't compete with down south in May and June.

I figured the cost of six guided trips a year is close to running a boat with payment. I'll catch a lot less fish but it will be just as much fun.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

bryson said:


> Yeah, but conditions are a combination of both. Nobody is stuffing the bow in 2' waves with a 20 second period (unless there is some serious wind chop on top the the dominant swell).
> 
> I would fish 2' on 16 in a skiff all day, but you won't see me in 2' on 4 if I have a choice.


While rollers are waves, most don't consider 2' rollers as 2' "seas".


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Cam said:


> Old flatback styes are interesting including the new Hanson which is the old Morgan hull. They are typically very wet, draft relatively shallow, they don't go fast safely and they can handle bigger waves due to their added length/sharper entry.
> 
> Some people love them around here... I am not one of those people. The old Avenger hull is about the only one I get excited about.


There is a guy out on the east coast that has the real Morgan molds. He's getting 75-100k for a 24. I haven't heard anything positive about Hanson's boats.


----------



## FishingRay1 (Feb 18, 2018)

brokeoff said:


> Thanks for all the good input.
> 
> On a side note, I’m not looking for advice about a Regulator or Yellowfin on microskiff.com.
> 
> ...


I am a huge fan of Maritime Skiffs. I currently own an 18’ and 16’. I’ve had the 18 for about 10 years and had it in some serious waves from wind picking up in the mouth of the Chesapeake. I spend a lot of time in the shallows around the barrier islands and it does great. The 16’ is a great boat as well but there is a big difference in what it can handle as far as rough conditions. Here are pics of both of them.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I tend to think about strange ideas and unconventional solutions, so bear with me... 

It seems a lot of guys are looking for a true poling skiff that can still be run in pretty snotty conditions. It might be tough to do in a structurally sound manner, but it would be cool to have a bolt-on hull cap with 12-14” of extra sheer height and a lot of flare like the skiff pictured above. Unbolt your push pole holders and fly line toe rail, lower the cap onto the boat like a truck topper, and bolt it on. 

Obviously there’s much more to running in bad weather than sheer height, but if the skiff was otherwise set up for it that’s typically the trait that’s hardest to deal with.


----------

